# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Staff's Choice Roleplay of the Week 08/12/2016

## Kris

Sixty-five years after the fall of modern society the United States has gone to hell and now it's up to you to decide what happens next. In a crumbling world what kind of person will you be? Will you try to rebuild or will you wander? 

No matter what, it's up to those who remain to try and make something of the world that's left. 

Join The Council of None today.

The Council of None

----------


## Tpigott518

Thank you for choosing us!! We can't to add a bunch of people and have it really take off!

----------


## snekman

Hopefully this'll attract more people to the RP. Finally got done with my first post, and can't wait for more people to join up!

----------

